# Root through sd card with card reader?



## JamesDMarrs (Jan 22, 2013)

My galaxy s sch-i500 fascinate is showing charge when connected to pc but the usb icon does not show up i n notification window on pc or phone. I'm trying to root for the first time. I've talked with samsung. And have required drivers on multiple pcs. Running windows xp and windows 8. I've tried original cable as well as multiple generic data cables. Tried all ports on said pcs. Tried connecting with and without debugging mode in combination with my sd card mounted and unmounted. Also with mass storage. I've carefully cleaned the micro usb port on my device after two weeks of failed samsung support, I'm wondering if I can somehow load the rooting files to my sd card (via card reader) and upload the files through bootmode like in update from sd card. If so how would I go about this meathod, and what files would this require? Any advice is well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesDMarrs (Jan 22, 2013)

Can anyone please help? I have no service. So my phone is of no use untill I root it.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

have you enabled "auto run" on your pc? a dialog box will pop up asking you what you want to do with the connected device,
also you can get your phone in to download mode, flash factory software. then cwm then put the rooted rom.zip on your sdcard and flash through recovery. that'll root you


----------



## JamesDMarrs (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Ill try this.


----------

